# hifonics zrx 3000.1,2000.4, & 2000.1 questions



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok I used the search function and haven't found any useful info on these amps. Im trying to break out of my amp brand snobbish ways. So having ran ppi art series, PG ms2125, m44, Kenwood x4r, x1r, soundstream reference series (original line), lanzar opti (original line), jbl gto 75.4, 1201.1, 1400.1,700.1 and my last amps Hertz epx series. I'm looking to see if I can use a brand that my peers would consider garbage or flea market brand and achieve a true SQL type system using DIY type drivers. I'm considering the hifonics zrx line. I can't find any gut pics of the 2000.4 or the 1000.4. I did find pics of the 3000.1 online and will post them below. What I wanna know from anyone here who has run these amps is are they quiet amps (meaning low noise floor)? Do they do rated or close to it. Any subjective info is welcome.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here are the internal pics. Amp is supposedly 1500 x 1 @ 2ohm/ 3000 x 1 @ 1 ohms.
I have a pair of Boston spg555 @ 2 ohms each. So I can run them parallel to get a 1 ohm load.


----------



## charles75212 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello. I'm in the process of repairing a Hifonics Zues ZRX 3000.1d just like the one in your pictures. Some of my components are burnt beyond recognition. If you could please assist me with a couple of transistor part numbers and resistor values, I would really appreciate it. Transistors: Q7, Q7A, Q8, Q8A. 
Gate Resistors: R32, R33, R34, R36, R37, R38, R42, R43, R44, R46 & R62. Thanks very much.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Um sorry i never brought those amps...those were web pics sorry


----------



## charles75212 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry, I apologize. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Question...how did that amp perform? Does it do rated? Any opinion would be welcomed...


----------



## charles75212 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry for the late response. I plan on testing it this coming weekend. I will keep you updated. I'm almost sure it will do the rated output. Thanks.


----------

